# Sous vide finished Summer Sausage



## murraysmokin (Mar 9, 2018)

Made some cheddar & jalapeno cheddar  summer sausage & I am really loving the Sous Vide to finish.  Three hours in the MES 30 with the pit master blend at right around 110 then vacuum seal & into the sous vide at 150 for 8 hrs (over night) & a ice bath in the morning.  Couldn't be happier with the results so far...will post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing the pics!
Al


----------



## Braz (Mar 10, 2018)

Yep, I agree finishing sous vide is the way to go. I take mine to ~135F in the smoker and then ~153F in the S/V for 3 hours.


----------



## murraysmokin (Mar 11, 2018)

The finished product.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 11, 2018)

WOW!! That looks absolutely amazing. Where do I sign up for a couple pounds of that stuff??

Drooling in Lago,
Robert


----------



## murraysmokin (Mar 11, 2018)

tx smoker said:


> WOW!! That looks absolutely amazing. Where do I sign up for a couple pounds of that stuff??
> 
> Drooling in Lago,
> Robert


Lol.  Thanks.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 13, 2018)

Them look good,,, What size casings??


----------



## hank712 (Mar 13, 2018)

What type of sous vide do you use?  Name brand?  Is it a submersable?


----------



## murraysmokin (Mar 13, 2018)

driedstick said:


> Them look good,,, What size casings??


Thanks 2 1/2 but cut on an angle so they probably look bigger.


----------



## murraysmokin (Mar 14, 2018)

hank712 said:


> What type of sous vide do you use?  Name brand?  Is it a submersable?


I personally have the Gourmia non blue tooth but know quite a few guys have the blue tooth version.  The heating element & circulator are submersible.


----------



## hank712 (Mar 14, 2018)

I am thinking about buying and trying the sous vide method you use but it's the first I had heard of it.  Does it change the looks or taste of the sausage, or what ever type of meat your using?  Is it best to buy the submersable one or the other?  Am I correct in thinking that you stuff the meat (i.e sausage) smoke it then sous vide it then freeze, or cook or grill it then eat?


----------



## wesir (Apr 16, 2018)

Tried something similar to this a few months back and all the fat rendered out to where when I opened the sv bag I had a shriveled meat log floating in a casing full of liquid, would you be able to provide a recipe with cook time/temps so I can figure out what I'm doing wrong?

Mine:
Meat - 80/20 store bought ground beef
Seasoning - Walton's Buffalo Blue Cheese + Cure + Encapsulated Citric acid (added at the end of grinding)
I mixed everything together and then put it into 3lb casings and immediately started it on the smoker at around 130-150 since I had the Encapsulated Citric Acid, after 2-3 hours at a low temp I tossed it into a sv bath at around 150, can't remember how long it was in there but I'm pretty sure it was only 3-4 hours. Thanks


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 16, 2018)

wesir said:


> Tried something similar to this a few months back and all the fat rendered out to where when I opened the sv bag I had a shriveled meat log floating in a casing full of liquid, would you be able to provide a recipe with cook time/temps so I can figure out what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Mine:
> Meat - 80/20 store bought ground beef
> ...



I use the AC Leggs summer sausage mix add it to 4 lb 80/20 ground beef to 1 lb pork or 6 lbs venison to 4 lbs pork. Add pink curing salt. Any cheeses & dried jalapeno if adding. Stuff then refrigerate over night.  Smoke then sous vide to finish.  Will get some fat out & will lower temp to 148 on sous vide next time which will be very soon.  Not sure if but hope that helps.


----------



## wesir (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks, so you add pork even with the meat already being 20% fat? Guess I had always assumed you only added pork to venison so that there was some fat content since the meat was super lean to begin with. I might try doing it at 148 and see how that turns out.


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 17, 2018)

Yeah  always add pork even with 80/20.  Just has been how I have always done it.  Let me know how that temp works for you.


----------



## wesir (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks is this what you go off for your temps?
https://www.fsis.usda.gov/Oa/fr/95033f-a.htm?redirecthttp=true


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 18, 2018)

wesir said:


> Thanks is this what you go off for your temps?
> https://www.fsis.usda.gov/Oa/fr/95033f-a.htm?redirecthttp=true


I am familiar with this I generally go over night, just due to personal time restraints, with the sous vide finish so it really is an experiment for me to find the temp that will reduce fat out & give me the texture I am looking for.


----------

